# Weasle414 wants a .243 or a .308 for coyotes.



## Bloodyblinddoors

*Wich gun should weasle414 get*​
.2433772.55%.3081427.45%


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

I say 243. What do you think?


----------



## Savage Rookie

IF we post will this be the last time we hear about caliber choices from him?


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

Probly not. :lol: Sorry dude.


----------



## LeviM

Just buy one of them and start shoot it!!


----------



## weasle414

Lol, thanks Phil... Sorry for the fuss guys... I had no part in starting this thread, but yes, I'm still at a split, leaning towards .308, but still can't get the option of .243 out yet.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

Tell us why you're leaning towards the .308 if ya dont mind.


----------



## weasle414

For some reason I've always loved the .308. It has amazing range and is very accurate. I feel more comfortable using the .308 on deer, even though I know that the .243 is very easily cabable of taking them, too. But on the other hand, the .243 is a lot flatter shooting and is still cabable of taking game at long ranges.


----------



## SHA

lets average and split the difference. .270 instead. big 243 and small 308


----------



## xdeano

go with the 308. I have both and use the 308 way more. probably because i can't get the 243 to shoot better than 3" groups with loads that i work up. 
xdeano


----------



## Longshot

Vote: 308 1st, 260 2nd, 243 last. :lol:


----------



## squirrel sniper101

i love .308,you should get it i swear you will be happy with your buy!!!!!!


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

I'm very supprised with the results and opinions so far. I thought the .243 would have taken the cake. Glad I created the pole. But as of now the .243 is still winning by 1 :lol: .


----------



## weasle414

See Phil, I'm not the only one here who has confidence in the .308!


----------



## xdeano

there i actually voted for once. tied up.

I'd still go with the 308, the variety of bullets is crazy for the 308. The military thought it was good, so does more than 75% the law enforcement snipers in the country. let alone the long range shooting enthusiests. you can shoot prairie dogs to elk. it punches nice little holes in paper with a bit of work. 
xdeano


----------



## neb_bo

not anymore, haha. sorry, gotta go with warren page, and the 243. i have always been impressed with its ballistics, and in the right hands, its versatility is undeniable.


----------



## Kelly Hannan

8 to 6 now, 243 all the way. The 308 is good, but I think the 243 is more adaptable. The 308 would be better on larger game, but I think the question read, which one for coyote hunting


----------



## xdeano

Kelly believe it or not the 308 does an excellent job on coyotes. 155g Lapua, 168g SMK, 175g SMK, all get the job done with not much fur damage. I usually just pin the hole together with one pushpin when i put them up and you'd never even know the hole was there. no sewing, I hate sewing!
xdeano


----------



## rednek

for less fur damage i would say the 308 is worst. i have shot some coyotes with my 243 and it was alot better than the 308. to me the 243 is more of an all around gun. you can go to parie dog towns and shoot all day and go shoot deer with it.


----------



## Jiffy

Take a .243 and shoot a yote at 100 yards with a 95 grn. ballistic tip.

Then take a .308 and shoot a yote at 100 yards with a 147 grn. M80 full metal jacket, 168 grn SMK, or even a 175 grn SMK.

Which one is going to have a bigger hole if hit in the same place?

Catch my drift?

Bigger grn. bullets out of bigger caliber rifles don't alway equal bigger holes. So you can throw that argument out the window. IMO the .308 is WAY more versatile. On that factor alone I would choose it over the .243 Besides...............its a .308 :beer:


----------



## weasle414

Jiffy said:


> Bigger grn. bullets out of bigger caliber rifles don't alway equal bigger holes.


I've heard the same thing from numerous other people. One thing I have to wonder about is, what about the ricochet factor? I'd imagine the .308 will bounce around a bit after hitting the ground on the other side of the coyote. Do either of these cal.'s have ricochet issues?


----------



## Jiffy

No more than any other caliber. Be sure of your target and what is beyond. :wink:


----------



## Fallguy

One more vote for the 243. Just biased because I have one.

My cousin has a tactical 308 with an adjustable cheek plate, muzzle break, the works. His goal is to snipe a deer at long range with it. It's a fun gun to shoot. He has a big Leopuld scope with windage and elevation markers and all that.[/quote]


----------



## R Buker

Just get a mighty .17 remington and be done with it! :wink: :roll:


----------



## varminthuntr

I would say the .308 because ive used it with yotes for 15 yrs loved it. I have a AK-74 Saiga in .308 with plain old Bushnell scope, and is my favorite gun in my collection.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

The reason I think he should get the .243 is I know he is relatively new the coyote game. He has not seen a large enough number of coyotes in his life to accurately judge distance real well, Unless they are real close. Heck, I still strugle with judging distance, but I'm alot better at it then when I started. The .243 is a flatter shooting rifle, plain and simple.

He hunts the same type of terrain I do, and I've been doing this for 7 years. In those 7 years I've only had one opportunity come up where I had to take a 383yd shot. Long shots are a very rare occurance in our area. And I believe the .243 would be a great rifle out to distances beyond our normal range.


----------



## rednek

well put Bloodyblinddoors


----------



## Jiffy

Doesn't matter how "flat" your rifle is if you know how your bullet drops. :wink:


----------



## Kelly Hannan

Xdeano I totally agree the 308 is a very good caliber, when I bought my 243 I could only afford one rifle. I went with the 243 because I could load it for fox and coyote, plus put a larger bullet in it and effectivly kill deer with a properly placed shot. I have never tried a 308 for coyote, where I come from that is considered more of a bigger game cartridge. I know they are very accurate out to long ranges. I know people shooting a 1000 yrds. with open sites.
JIffy, put a 90 grain full metal in the 243 and compare that to your 308 full metal, or a 85 gr. spitzer, or a 58 gr v-max. My 90 gr fmj. will enter and exit the size of a pencil. Since I don't have many fox here in my part of Illinois, I have gone to a 85 gr. speer, and I have very little damage, from 30 to 350 yrds. But I am NOT bashing the 308, I am just more familiar with the 243.


----------



## LAtrapper

.243 definately. i have a remington with a nikon scope and have dropped hogs and deer in there tracks many times. The largest hog was 330 pounds so if you think it's too small of a gun, think again. Also pelt damage is a big issue if you skin your coyotes and sell them (which you should) and the .243 is better in that aspect also. From 100-200 yards i can group 5 shots within an inch. Accurate, fast, and flat shooting.


----------



## Jiffy

Kelly Hannan said:


> JIffy, put a 90 grain full metal in the 243 and compare that to your 308 full metal, or a 85 gr. spitzer, or a 58 gr v-max. My 90 gr fmj. will enter and exit the size of a pencil. Since I don't have many fox here in my part of Illinois, I have gone to a 85 gr. speer, and I have very little damage, from 30 to 350 yrds. But I am NOT bashing the 308, I am just more familiar with the 243.


I was comparing the two bullets to prove the point that it's not always your caliber, the type of bullet has just as much if not more to do with it. I realize there are better bullet choices than a 95 grn ballistic tip. As far as "not blowing up" the pelt. :beer:


----------



## neb_bo

ive got no qualms with the 308, but do you ever wonder if it hadnt been adopted by the military, if it would even be around? the only reason the military adopted it is because its short action, and not to piss anyone off, but dont give me the "inherently more accurate cartridge" bit. i know this may be somewhat true, but its been proven again and again that its the rifle not the cartridge that is accurate. theres nothing that the 308 can do that the 06 hadnt been doing for 50 years before, except fit in a shorter action. and if you want an all around .30, both have been far surpassed by long and short action cartridges. i do realize that the popularity of the 308 for tactical style rifles could become a factor in the purchasing of a new gun, if your looking for a tactical style rifle. but in sporting guns, its just another fish in the sea. im sorry, but when theres bigger and better that shoot farther and flatter, i couldnt justify the 308 as the best long range gun, so i guess i dont understand why anyone but the millitary still loves it so much. sorry if im raining on anyones parade, thats just my opinion.


----------



## Gohon

> and if you want an all around .30, both have been far surpassed by long and short action cartridges


Such as?


----------



## neb_bo

300 wsm, 300 win mag, 308 norma, 30 rsaum, 300 rum, 300 weatherby, 300 dakota,30 378 weatherby, and technicaly the old 06 still gives better performance. dont get me wrong, the 308 is a capable cartridge, i just dont think its the greatest thing since sliced bread.


----------



## neb_bo

oh yeah, and the lazzeronis.


----------



## LAtrapper

enough examples for ya?


----------



## rednek

NOPE


----------



## Jiffy

neb_bo said:


> 300 wsm, 300 win mag, 308 norma, 30 rsaum, 300 rum, 300 weatherby, 300 dakota,30 378 weatherby, and technicaly the old 06 still gives better performance. dont get me wrong, the 308 is a capable cartridge, i just dont think its the greatest thing since sliced bread.


So you would hunt furbearers with those rounds?

That is what we are talking about....right? Sorry, I would take a .308 before any of those. I'm just telling you the truth.

"All around cartridge?" hhhmmmm, I think that would include furbearers not?

I don't know about you but I don't think a 30-378 (among most of the others you listed) would be real conducive with "hide preservation". That would be a guess of course..... :lol:


----------



## Gohon

Well............. they are all .30 caliber but I don't think I would call any of them an all around cartridge which I believe the 30-06 and 308 are. But that's just me......... IIRC some of reasons the military switched to the 308 was because the foot soldier could carry more ammo, recoil was a little lighter, and since 160-180 grain ammo ballistics were the same out to 700-800 yards, and that fell into the military ball park it made no sense to continue with the longer action 06 which also had a feeding problem in full automatic guns. Personally for hunting applications I don't see a nickels worth of difference between the two until you get up to the 200-220 grain bullets.


----------



## neb_bo

i guess i feel some of the magnums are better all arounds, but i agree with you on the 06 vs. 308 though. but you know what they say, "if you cant do it with an 06 it aint worth doing".


----------



## Jiffy

They also say ignorance is bliss.


----------



## xdeano

we can have a pissing match all day, I'd go to the store, pick up a few rifles and choose the one that fits you best. Then worry about the ammo that fits the solution.

I've used both 243, and 308 for coyote. they both work well. I just like the 308 more. my opinion.

If you're not going to have a shot that is past 400, the ballistics really shouldn't matter, because you'll be compensating either way. inside 100 there isn't a difference. 

The difference in using different 30cal (308 or 30-378) is the bullet you chose and the velocity that you propel it. more speed bigger hole. less speed smaller hole. of corse that isn't across the board either. every bullet acts different.

xdeano


----------



## Gohon

> They also say ignorance is bliss


Then that must make you the happiest guy in West Fargo. :lol:


----------



## Jiffy

:lol: :beer:

You old bastard........ :wink:


----------



## Gohon

Sorry.......... you know how it is. You walked into it and I had to take the shot. :beer:


----------



## Jiffy

Easy Chris.....I'm pretty sure Gohon knows I'm joking! 8)


----------



## Jiffy

Absolutely, targets of opportunity&#8230;&#8230;


----------



## neb_bo

thanks gohon :lol: i like that.

and im not having a pissing match, just thought someone out there might not be to ignorant to absorb some of the knowledge and enlightenement i decided to share from my vast store of high school drop out knowledge. ignorance is a strong word, be careful how you use it.


----------



## Longshot

neb_bo, how many 06's do you see on the competition line? Not a one! With the introduction of the 308 Win., the 06 disappeared from the line. As for your statement "don't give me the inherently more accurate cartridge bit", I think that proves it.

I think the saying should be: if you can't do it with the 308 Win., don't waste your time with the 06, just move up to the 300 WM!  :lol: :lol: :stirpot:


----------



## neb_bo

i dont know why nobody shoots 06's, but its not because the cartridge itself is bad. there are certain factors that have been proven to influence the accuracy of cartridges, such as shortfats, like the ppcs. on the other hand, i had a hornet, which according to that theory is about the worst case design there is for accuracy, that shot .25 groups all day. my best 5 round group went .424 edge to edge. thats .20 center to center, and i wasnt even trying to squeeze anything out of it. why? it was a ruger 7722 with the heavy stainless, and laminate stock, it was bedded, and had a proffesional trigger, the rings were lapped, and it wore good glass. tell me you couldnt do that with any cartridge, given a good barrel to start with, a solid action, and the correct load. what im saying is, you could give a competition shooter a mosin, springfield, or enfield that has equal quality trigger, sights, and fit as any 308 out there, and their going to shoot just as good with either. if you dont think you can get accuracy from a certain cartridge, buy one, send it to hart, or any other accurizing company, and see what its really capable of. or if you got the tools and know how, do one yourself.


----------



## Longshot

The thing I like about my 308, and I think others will agree, is that most all loads shoot good in my rifle. It doesn't seem to be a picky cartridge like some. I still think the 260 is the best all around caliber. I've loaded many rounds ranging from the 85 gr. SMK to the 142 gr. SMK. The 95 gr. V-Max vaporizes prairie dogs, the 108 gr. Lapua Scenar works well for coyote, and the best one to perform on deer for me was the 140 gr. Trophy Bonded Bear Claw.

I shot my first deer with a Mossberg in 243 and it did well, but I haven't shot a 243 since. With all this talk I may have to buy a Kimber Montana in 243 to match mine in 308.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

To the few who are drifting off topic (I could'nt care less if you drift of topic, I just want to know what you're opinion is about the topic at hand).

Givin the information below, wich gun do you think weasle should get? Consider his experience judging range on coyotes and his terrain please. Thanx.



Bloodyblinddoors said:


> The reason I think he should get the .243 is I know he is relatively new the coyote game. He has not seen a large enough number of coyotes in his life to accurately judge distance real well, Unless they are real close. Heck, I still strugle with judging distance, but I'm alot better at it then when I started. The .243 is a flatter shooting rifle, plain and simple.
> 
> He hunts the same type of terrain I do, and I've been doing this for 7 years. In those 7 years I've only had one opportunity come up where I had to take a 383yd shot. Long shots are a very rare occurance in our area. And I believe the .243 would be a great rifle out to distances beyond our normal range.


----------



## Jiffy

.308 8)


----------



## LAtrapper

weasle, why not consider a 25-06. not as big as .308 but a bit bigger than the .234. It's a gun capable of doing just about everything short of elephant hunting with the right sized cartridge.


----------



## weasle414

The 25-06 was accually the first gun I thought of when I wanted to get into coyote hunting. I just never heard a whole lot of great things about it for either coyotes or deer. Most people I talk to that have had experience with them have said they've either used it for deer hunting and have had good luck with it, but have some odd things happen, like big entrance holes and a lot of meat ruined. And then for coyotes I've heard that it can leave some pretty nasty sized holes and I want to save the hides.


----------



## xdeano

I'll add another positive side note on the 308. You can get cheap surplus ammo. the 243 on the other hand you'll either have to buy at full price or handload.

m118lr are pretty easy to find and have good accuracy. 175g SMK at ~2600fps.
http://www.snipercentral.com/shop/index.php?cPath=25
That is a bit over $15.00/20 M118lr
$22.00 for Fed. Gold Metal Match

The cost of reloading either the 243 and the 308 will be compairable, the 308 will use a bit more powder, that's about it.

You had mentioned shooting less than 400yds. well here is my ballistic table for my 308 using a 155g Lapua @ ~2900fps

100yds-0"
150yds-.62"
200yds-2.48"
250yds-5.67"
300yds-10.27"
350yds-16.37"
400yds-24.09"

243 ballistics table with a 95g, using 34.6g Varget @ ~3000fps

100yds-0"
150yds-.93"
200yds-3.11"
250yds-6.66"
300yds-11.73"
350yds-18.45"
400yds-27.00"

So you can see the drops are pretty close, with the 243 having more drop at longer range. Granted this is all relative on bullet and velocity. But i just wanted to prove a point. The point is that the 308 pushes a larger bullet at a slower velocity but still has less drop. 
Deano


----------



## Longshot

Well said xdeano. I think the best thing for him to do is shoot one of each. As xdeano mentioned, and I can't agree more, the cost of factory ammo and the variety of the 308 along with liking this cartridge better all around I won't change my vote for the 308.

Just don't buy a piece of junk like Jiffy!  :lol:


----------



## Jiffy

Longshot said:


> Just don't buy a piece of junk like Jiffy!  :lol:


Yeah, I'm thinking on trading it in. Maybe on a .243... :lol:

Good post xdeano! :beer:


----------



## Bore.224

.243 less recoil is better and it shoots flatter hits hard enought!!


----------



## xdeano

Bore.224, 
True the 243 does have less recoil with the same weapon weight say 8 lbs.
I'll give you that as a pro.

That brings me to the next subject, "Barrel Life". 
The 243 vs 308, you're going to have a longer life shooting the 308, the 243 is a bit tougher on barrels.

I've heard, "heard" being the magic word, that a 243 has a barrel life between ~1,500-4,500 rounds. Where as the 308 has a barrel life of ~7,000-10,000 rounds. 
To most that is a crazy number to even look at because they'll never see that in their life time of shooting. While others pay close attention to how many rounds they've shot, at what range they were shooting, cleaning habbits, etc.

So, If you're just shooting at coyotes and deer and out at the range shooting paper with factory rounds. per year you'll go through say ~200 rounds, if you do any practicing at all. The limiting factor here is cost of ammo. now if you were to hand load, you'd probably be out there for ~200-500 rounds a year.

That's where the barrel life comes to play. say at 300 round a year it would only take an averge of 5-15 years to chew up a barrel. with using factory ammo you'll have shot way more money down the barrel that the cheap factory barrel would cost. 
Where as the 308 would last you 24-34 years @ 300 per year.

The more you practice the more you'll know your rifle and the better you'll shoot.

Ok, enough numbers it just comes down to how much you plan on shooting. "Barrel life" is what you make it. 
xdeano


----------



## weasle414

xdeano said:


> Bore.224,
> True the 243 does have less recoil with the same weapon weight say 8 lbs.
> I'll give you that as a pro.
> 
> That brings me to the next subject, "Barrel Life".
> The 243 vs 308, you're going to have a longer life shooting the 308, the 243 is a bit tougher on barrels.
> 
> I've heard, "heard" being the magic word, that a 243 has a barrel life between ~1,500-4,500 rounds. Where as the 308 has a barrel life of ~7,000-10,000 rounds.
> To most that is a crazy number to even look at because they'll never see that in their life time of shooting. While others pay close attention to how many rounds they've shot, at what range they were shooting, cleaning habbits, etc.
> 
> So, If you're just shooting at coyotes and deer and out at the range shooting paper with factory rounds. per year you'll go through say ~200 rounds, if you do any practicing at all. The limiting factor here is cost of ammo. now if you were to hand load, you'd probably be out there for ~200-500 rounds a year.
> 
> That's where the barrel life comes to play. say at 300 round a year it would only take an averge of 5-15 years to chew up a barrel. with using factory ammo you'll have shot way more money down the barrel that the cheap factory barrel would cost.
> Where as the 308 would last you 24-34 years @ 300 per year.
> 
> The more you practice the more you'll know your rifle and the better you'll shoot.
> 
> Ok, enough numbers it just comes down to how much you plan on shooting. "Barrel life" is what you make it.
> xdeano


GREAT stuff. Thanks for sharing that bit of info! I plan on shooting a lot, probably close to 20 rounds a week. So the barrel life thing is a huge issue for me. I think I might go with the .308, both for the cost of the ammo, and the fact that the barrel life is longer. Thanks for all the info guys!
Alex


----------



## huntin1

*.308*

If you can afford to get a couple of rifles, get one of each. If not, get the .308. It will do anything the .243 will do on varmints and is waayyy better on deer.

huntin1


----------



## xdeano

You won't be sorry Alex. 308 is the way. 
xdeano


----------



## weasle414

Thanks for all the help! I'm going .308!


----------



## LAtrapper

hmm... let's go 300 winmag


----------



## weasle414

Have you been talking with Bloodyblinddoors, by any chance? I asked him about the 300 win. mag. a couple of days ago...


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

I dont honestly know where he got that from Alex. I keep private messages private.


----------



## weasle414

Lol, yeah, I just thought it was wierd that I asked you about that a couple of days ago.


----------



## LAtrapper

ha, no. that's pretty funny though. i wasn't being serious. I just said it because it's a darn big rifle.


----------



## MOGLEY

I just recently been shooting a 243 with 75 gr v-max. Thursday I got a crow on the beach 316yds. I know people have done better but that gun does not miss! I think it is my personal best so far on such a small target at that distance. I have not shot a 308. As far as richochets.... yea you should know what is beyond but if you can shoot a bullet that disintergrates on impact or within to be more accurate I feel better about it. Where I live I shoot a lot of crows on the beach. Small stones water etc and With the v-max the bullet does not skip it simply disintergrates.


----------



## rednek

thats what i shoot in my 243 is a 75 vmax, and boy do i love goin to dog towns with that vmax.


----------



## weasle414

MOGLEY said:


> I just recently been shooting a 243 with 75 gr v-max. Thursday I got a crow on the beach 316yds. I know people have done better but that gun does not miss! I think it is my personal best so far on such a small target at that distance. I have not shot a 308. As far as richochets.... yea you should know what is beyond but if you can shoot a bullet that disintergrates on impact or within to be more accurate I feel better about it. Where I live I shoot a lot of crows on the beach. Small stones water etc and With the v-max the bullet does not skip it simply disintergrates.


Do the v-max do very much pelt damage to coyotes? My dad stopped by and I asked him what he thought and he told me I should really really get the .243 just because a stray .308 bullet can bounce a long ways.


----------



## xdeano

what bullet can't bounce?

answer: They all can.


----------



## weasle414

But the .308 has a lot better of a chance to go straight thru the yote and bounce every shot. The .243 doesn't usually leave exits. Or so claimed by other sources, maybe they where wrong?


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

The .243 doesnt leave an exit huh? Wow, I learn somthing new every day on here. :bs: I love it when people post missguided info and opinions as facts :bs: And no weasle, I'm not talking about you. You were at least smart enough to consider the validity of the info givin to you.



weasle414 said:


> Or so claimed by other sources, maybe they where wrong?


----------



## weasle414

Bloodyblinddoors said:


> The .243 doesnt leave an exit huh? Wow, I learn somthing new every day on here. :bs: I love it when people post missguided info and opinions as facts :bs: And no weasle, I'm not talking about you. You were at least smart enough to consider the validity of the info givin to you.
> 
> 
> 
> weasle414 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or so claimed by other sources, maybe they where wrong?
Click to expand...

How big of an exit do they leave, then? I've heard of nasty entrance holes(fallguy had an enterance hole the size of a quarter) so if they blow up that much before going inside, then what happens coming out?


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

weasle414 said:


> I've heard of nasty entrance holes(fallguy had an enterance hole the size of a quarter)


You consider the a hole the size of a quarter to be nasty? Some exit holes will be huge, some wont, some wont even come out. It depends on what the bullet strikes. It depends on the bullet size. it depends on the velocity of the bullet when it strikes. It depends on the bullets design. Are you noticing a trend here? Exit holes are dependant on several variables.

Now, go buy a gun and let us know what you end up with.


----------



## weasle414

Lol, alright, anyone wanna buy an electric guitar? The money from that is going towards my new rifle...


----------



## Fallguy

Yeah, I had a quarter size entrance from my .243 on a coyote shot at 25 yards. There was NO exit hole. To me that is top notch. The coyote was shot head on. That is only one example but the 243 is a great caliber in my opinion.


----------



## weasle414

Oh yeah, I forgot about the no exit thing with that shot.


----------



## coyoteman

a 243 is going to be a faster shooting rifle and you can get a 56 gr hornady bullet. Loaded properly it will bring you the range you are looking for with little pelt damage. It will also provide you with a 100 gr bullet for deer hunting which does a sufficient job. If you load your own shells you can make a 243 a lot better than alot of calibers. I do own one but I only shoot it for long range coyotes and have alot of fun trying to perfect my loads.


----------



## 1shot1yote

I say go for the 25-06.

Justin


----------



## coyote_buster

if he is only using it for coyotes i dont see why he would even need a gun as big as a 243, if hes using it for other stuff he should specify, cause that was my first thought when i seen the options


----------



## weasle414

coyote_buster said:


> if he is only using it for coyotes i dont see why he would even need a gun as big as a 243, if hes using it for other stuff he should specify, cause that was my first thought when i seen the options


Coyotes AND deer...


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

Well Alex, %68 say .243. I honestly dont care wich of the two you end up with but you know what my choice would be. When you pickin your gun up?


----------



## weasle414

I'm gonna go .243 for sure, unless an amazing deal comes up on another cal. (25-06 or .308.) I was hoping that by the end of this next week I'd be able to get one ordered, but my dad would be my source for money since he owes me quite a bit and his transmisions junking out. So when he stopped by yesterday to see me, I couldn't ask for the money just because he needs a working car more than I need a new rifle. I've been looking at a few different guns:

http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/prod ... s_id/30996

http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/prod ... s_id/89086

http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/prod ... s_id/16272

http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/prod ... s_id/89077

I'm stuck between the Savage because it's a Savage and the NEF or H&R because it'll save me quite a bit of money.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

My budy bought a Howa once. Thing would not shoot worth a lick no matter what we put through it. Buying a single shot will eventually come back to bite you in the butt, But it's better than what you have now. I dont trust H&R cause I've never heard anything about them. I would'nt get a package deal either if I were you cause you already have a scope.:2cents:


----------



## saskcoyote

So, let me get this straight. Weasle some time back couldn't decide on whether to get a .243 or a .308. But now, apparently, it's a moot point because his dad (and source of money) has a transmission that's theatening to blow up.
So, Weasle's dad needs a car that works more than Weasle needs a .243 or a .308. so Weasle's dad will spend the money on a transmission that's more important than Weasle getting a .243 or a .308. Let's hope Weasle's dad gets his transmission fixed and can then scrape up enough money for Weasle to get his .243 or .308 as soon as possible.
But it seems Weasle has decided (assuming after his dad's transmission is repaired) to get a .243. Unless, of course, he can get a better deal on a .25-06 or a .308. At that time, the debate will centre on whether to get a .243 or get either a .25-06 or a .308 because they might be better deals.
Will Weasle's dilemma ever end? Can he find true happiness with a .243? With a .308? With a discount price .25-06? And what about Weasle's dad's transmission?
Does anybody out there wonder about this discussion?


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

saskcoyote said:


> Will Weasle's dilemma ever end?


 :rollin: No.


----------



## weasle414

Bloodyblinddoors said:


> saskcoyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will Weasle's dilemma ever end?
> 
> 
> 
> :rollin: No.
Click to expand...

I dunno aboot that. Haha I said aboot... like a canadian... Anyhow, I think I'm gonna prove you wrong, Phil! You'll see, 10 years from now I'll be making millions of dollars every day as my own boss and I'll be able to buy every gun in every caliber in the world and find the "perfect gun" and I'll still have enough money to fix my dads car! HA!


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

Yeah but you'll never get passed the point where you have to decide on a rifle to use for the hunt. You'll just end up starring at them trying to decide wich one to use till it's too late to go hunting. :lol:


----------



## weasle414

Bloodyblinddoors said:


> You'll just end up starring at them trying to decide wich one to use till it's too late to go hunting. :lol:


That's where you're wrong, though. It's never too late for hunting! I'f I sit and ponder too long I'll just grab the 12 guage and spotlight!


----------



## R Buker

weasle414 said:


> That's where you're wrong, though. It's never too late for hunting! I'f I sit and ponder too long I'll just grab the 12 guage and spotlight!


Read my response to you in the thread about Minnesota Night hunting with lights.


----------



## LAtrapper

saskcoyote wrote: 
Will Weasle's dilemma ever end

Find out on the next episode of "Weasle and his gun."


----------



## rednek

i will get the popcorn and tissues :lol:


----------



## saskcoyote

Unfortunately, if Weasle's dilemma whether to buy a .243 or a .308 comes to a conclusion, I'm afraid the soap opera disguised as a predator forum won't.

The discussion will next turn to Weasle's dad's transmission and whether he should get a new one or one that's rebuilt, whether a rebuilt tranny is cheaper than a .243, whether a coyote will eat an automatic transmission, whether a standard tranny is better for night hunting with a 12-gauge than an automatic tranny, and whether one could disassemble a discount 25-06 and a junk transmission and build a spotlight. Never ends, does it? LOL


----------



## weasle414

:lol: Canadians...


----------



## YoteSlapper

LAtrapper said:


> saskcoyote wrote:
> Will Weasle's dilemma ever end
> 
> Find out on the next episode of "Weasle and his gun."


I thought it was an episode on "The Young and The Yoteless"


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

You guy's are killing me :laugh:


----------



## rednek

YoteSlapper


> I thought it was an episode on "The Young and The Yoteless"


that was a good one :lol: :lol: ......

......hey alex will give your buddy the inside on the next show :lol:


----------



## weasle414

"Young and the Yoteless"... I like that one. It sums up my whole coyote hunting career, too!


----------



## YoteSlapper

weasle, I was just funnin around... Get that new rifle ready to go for next fall and we'll get you a few yotes with it.

Toolman


----------



## weasle414

Yeah I know you where havin' fun and really, I didn't mean for me to sound ticked or anything if that's why you appologized. It's kind of hard to show the difference between pokin' fun at myself and having a good time vs. sounding mad when I type.


----------



## rednek

sure alex thats what you say. i know what your really thinking


----------



## saskcoyote

Weasle:Like YoteSlapper, I too was funnin' around but it was funnin' around to illustrate a point. (Forgive me, readers, if I sound like a preacher, that's not my intention). Everyone is confronted with decisions. Know what I've found? When it comes to making a big decision (in your case what caliber of rifle to get) in my newspaper business this is what I do. I get the opinions of people whose opinions I give credibility to, then weigh those opinions for pro's and con's. Then I make the FINAL decision. Sometimes those decisions are wrong but most of the time they're right. So .243 or .308, YOU decide. You've had enough information so go do it. So don't equivocate. Don't vaccilate. Make your decision, stand by it, and don't let anyone change your mind. There'll be plenty of time, after you've bought your new rifle, to either pat yourslf on the back or kick your own ***. Believe me, I've done both plenty of times. Good luck!


----------



## weasle414

Saskcoyote, I think I'm gonna go with a Stevens .243. It's cheap but I've heard some good things about them. If I make the wrong decision, oh well. I guess I'll have to have my friend teach me how to kick myself in the back of the head. But then again, I think it'll be a great buy for the money so I don't think kicking myself will be needed.

Thanks for the input and laughter guys!

Alex


----------



## big_al_09

weasle414 said:


> I guess I'll have to have my friend teach me how to kick myself in the back of the head. But then again, I think it'll be a great buy for the money so I don't think kicking myself will be needed.
> 
> Thanks for the input and laughter guys!
> 
> Alex


When did you get a friend???? :lol:


----------



## weasle414

Oh come on now Alec... I can name three right off the top of my head! There's, uh.... Butters... Roo and... Bart?


----------



## rednek

i see how it is........ after all we been through and this how treat me :lol: :lol:


----------



## big_al_09

weasle414 said:


> Oh come on now Alec... I can name three right off the top of my head! There's, uh.... Butters... Roo and... Bart?


yeah, that's what i thought.


----------



## LAtrapper

so i guess this is where it ends.

find out what happens to weasle's dad's transmission on the next episode of "the young and the yoteless".

Hey Rednek... where did our coyote fishing posts go??? I think they're trying to get rid of us.


----------



## rednek

i know want to start a new one 8)


----------



## SHA

we all know the cliff hanger in this soap opera..............his dad's transmission problems is because while running down the highway he ran over a .243 and it got jammed into the transmission.......and amazingly undamaged.............weasle gets his gun and his dad's transmision works perfect after the extraction.

seriously , saskcoyote gave some good advice..........you always have to make decisions, at some point no more info gathering is going to be beneficial. and with all the bragging going on in this site, you've never heard anybody say they've never made a bad decisions in their whole life. weasle right or wrong you'll be smiling at the range. no matter which you choose, you'll miss at least once with it. and most likely, this will not be your last gun purchase either. so take the judgements of the people you trust most and go with it.

think a good season cliffhanger shows weasle walking into a 20,000 square foot gun shop with 200 pages of "fox and coyote hunting" forum printouts in his hand


----------



## weasle414

SHA, it's closer to 212 pages, plus a bibliography and an intro page. All in all that's about 223 pages, there for the 22-250 is far surerior to the 223 but the 243 is still the way to go! Also, if rainbows come from God, and rainbows make skittles and you're suposed to "taste the rainbow" then you have to taste God. So if you taste God, then potatos are really lime flavored and limes are really potato flavored... Yes! Therefor potatos come from the middle east! Ah ha!


----------



## Fallguy

weasle414 said:


> Also, if rainbows come from God, and rainbows make skittles and you're suposed to "taste the rainbow" then you have to taste God. So if you taste God, then potatos are really lime flavored and limes are really potato flavored... Yes! Therefor potatos come from the middle east! Ah ha!


You lost me at rainbows. LOL :lol:


----------



## big_al_09

weasle414 said:


> SHA, it's closer to 212 pages, plus a bibliography and an intro page. All in all that's about 223 pages, there for the 22-250 is far surerior to the 223 but the 243 is still the way to go! Also, if rainbows come from God, and rainbows make skittles and you're suposed to "taste the rainbow" then you have to taste God. So if you taste God, then potatos are really lime flavored and limes are really potato flavored... Yes! Therefor potatos come from the middle east! Ah ha!


:huh: :splat:


----------



## rednek

alex are you not takin your meds


----------



## weasle414

rednek said:


> alex are you not takin your meds


Nah, I just tok my meds right before I wrote that, accually... I went coyote huntin' this morning!


----------



## rednek

how did you do?


----------



## weasle414

Froze my fricken butt off and got rained on... didn't see a dang thing... Still a good time, though.


----------



## squirrel sniper101

alex maybe you should go with the 30-30 or the 30-06 or the .223 there are other otions too you know :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## weasle414

Big problems with all three of those rounds, the 30 cals. would blow the crap out of the coyotes and 223 isn't a legal deer round and even if it was, I'd never be dumb enough to use it on them. That's like shooting a coyote with a pellet gun. Also, the 30-30 wouldn't be able to get as good of range as the 243 would.


----------

